# Harry Potter's Hedwig's Theme in 360 degrees video with BBC Orchestra



## Marcin Maj (Jul 24, 2022)

Hello, I stumbled upon this video by accident and I think it's really cool. You can observe whole orchestra and focus on different section, which for me is real treat.


----------

